# Rare Judge for sell



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I decided to post this on its own thread because I have not seen these for sale before. very few ever imported. Most powerful Judge ever made , I had a hard time getting one 

not offered by Taurus and you will not find it on their website. Is a 3" Magnum Judge with 6 1/2" barrel.

sounds like this guy has a few , I highly recommend this gun.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=216708608#PIC

the extra barrel length harnesses the Magnum Charge very well
this is my wife's SS judge and my Magnum . both have 6 1/2" barrels
BTW the 45 Colt is a bad round when loaded right. from Hogs to Snakes , this is a good choice IMO

I carry three 3" Magnum # 6 shot 
and two Corbon 45 Colt Plus P
Bullet Wt.: 225gr Self-Defense DPX
Velocity: 1200fps
Energy: 720ftlbs


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

FREE, Ill take it


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Price?


----------



## mprofb (Feb 15, 2010)

not a bad pistol..big fan...whats the price???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't think its for sale, think he is just telling people about it and posted a link of one for sale.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Here Com da Judge*

I don't own one cuz of two reasons. And here they are in no particular order.

1. It is a terrible 45LC
2. It is an even worse shotgun

Nuff said ---SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

^What he said... I agree!

There are much better revolvers out there for 45 LC chamberings. With modern ammo, a nice S&W Model 25 is hard to beat. By the time that 45 LC slug travels that long freebore of the 3" Magnum cylinder of the Judge to the forcing cone, any chance of supreme accuracy and consistency with the 45 LC bullets is gone.

When used with shotshells, I see the Judge as useful as only a snake killer. The fact that the barrel is rifled means that wad will spin and the shot pattern will open up very quickly. At other than near contact distances -- it is horrible for a self defense situation where others may be close to your assailant. The risk of collateral damage is simply too great to consider.

Taurus has sold a ton of these guns -- primarily due to the "shock & awe" marketing approach to less sophisticated shooters. The sales impact has been so great that S&W has stooped so low as to offer a competing piece called "The Governor"...sad.

If it floats your boat -- great! As for me, I'd not spend the money on one.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Ask Them*

Ask any SD/HD guru what they think of the .410 rd used for those purposes and see their reaction. ---SAWMAN


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Ardiemus said:


> Price?


It's a link to Gunbroker , mine is not for sale , click on the link. says Buy now price is $580 , again, mine is not for sale.
I also disagree with the assessments , but that is what this forum is about. Debate the good and the bad.
better 45's , yes , there is a jump from chamber to barrel before it gets coned into rifling and spins though 6+ " barrel and becomes stabilized . kind of like shooting 38's in a 357 Magnum.
there is a minor lose of accuracy for the advantage of versatility , yet the gun mentioned as a better 45 colt , will not shoot a 3" magnum 410 shotgun Shell. 

a Duck can swim above water , under water , walk on land , and Fly ,yet almost every other animal can do any of these things better , yet few others can do them all. 
my problem with the Judge has been that the 2 1/2" chamber was put into the long barrel gun and the 3" magnum was put into the short barrel gun.
this particular hard to get gun changes those disadvantages to some degree and I thought I was offering a service to the members of this board to mention that this rare combination was finally available for a small time. 
better 410's yes, and a 12 gauge is much better , but no other revolver can match the versatility this one has , if there is one , tell me. i really want a 20 gauge / 308 Win revolver that I can wear on my side all day and forget it is there.
Mine is very accurate and deadly as a 45 colt , not a target gun , but I hit what I am aiming at with ease and it groups tight , Plus it is a great shotgun for snakes and flips them well into the air and down range . Its versatility is its strong point. 
if a better gun is made , I will buy it. as of now , I know of no other combination gun that offers this versatility and power in a comfortably holstered revolver.
I agree that the 410 is not a self defence round but 45 Colt sure is.

This gun is very much like a Glock , they were bad mouthed from day one by people who didn't own one or shoot one.

some people love them , some people hate them
the wear seen on the barrel on mine is from someone who has spent much time with one and has given it a fair assessment

some people like AK's , some hate them


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw this afternoon that Academy Sports has the new Polymer Public Defender Judge in the case. Now I bet that is a handfull to shoot. At the SHOT Show in Las Vegas, Taurus had a new "Raging Judge" revolver that is chambered in 28 ga. -- there were some rumors of the ATF pulling the plug on it -- but I believe they turned out to be untrue. A 28 ga. revolver -- now that would have to be the ultimate snake killer.

Like I said, if the Judge works for you that's good. For the same type of uses, my preference is a 44 Magnum revolver (a 5" Model 29 Classic DX in my case -- also somewhat rare) -- that I can also shoot 44 Special or CCI Shot Shells through it when I don't want the magnum power. To me, it is a better choice than .410 ga/45 LC. I can defend with it, hunt with it, and blast snakes and other critters with the shot shells.

When I was previously set up for reloading, I used to buy the empty blue plastic "bullets" from CCI used in the Shot Shells and make my own variations. I used BBs, or a combination of BBs and smaller shot, #4 Buckshot -- even some finned flechetes (illegal in FL I believe) in a few loads. I don't know if those empties are still available from CCI or not.

In the Judge, I see no reason to use a .410 ga slug -- .45 LC would be better. Of the shot shell options, I think the new ammo from Winchester especially developed for the Judge (the PDXi load I think) would be the best choice. But then, I just don't think I'd want to risk collateral damage to undesired targets by using the Judge for self defense with a shot shell. As the shooter, you are responsible for the terminal resting place of every projectile you fire -- and I'm just not comfortable with the Judge concept.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Good conversation and I appreciate your incite , thus I will will share mine.
I agree the 410 slug would be a waste but the 45 Colt +P will be a defence round without question. I am an old school guy , and remember when the flechettes were sold by the pound and I am well familiar with them from Vietnam [ fired the 2.5 rockets ]

I am sure this Judge is not for everyone but i will share why i am so impressed. I spend considerable time on my Kubota Tractor taking care of my land that is my 2nd home.

I spend at least 2 days a week at my other home and enjoy nature , not just hunt. My wife wears a Judge when walking , shoots any snake she sees that is poisonous and knows to half cock and rotate the cylinder 2 clicks counter clockwise to have 2 rounds of 45 Colt +p . we both wear holsters and are use to the light weight of these revolvers.

When we spend a few days up there , I like to eat Rabbit. I put #4 3" Magnums in the first 3 chambers and Mow / Bush Hog our property.
If I jump a Rabbit , which is easy as they are plentiful , I nail it easily with a fast draw from my Judge. they sometimes kick around and it does not penetrate greatly at 30 yards or more , but I am surprised by how well this revolver brings them down.

I do like to biol them for 1 hour before I cook them over an open fire or roll them in flour and fry them.

when I walk my Creek or the creek from my Mineral Spring , I use # 6 shot for snakes. not to say #4 wouldn't work just as well , I really don't know. But I can tell you that the wear on the end of the barrel you see in the picture is from a lot of testing

I move logs with the front end loader and see rats sometimes, they are fast . I get my chance to draw and fire quickly and i generally never let one escape. to summarise , I am sure that on paper the Judge has many short comings , but for me in my world it is the best tool I have found to wear all day long and do so many things.

It is a Crescent Wrench of a gun. any given task could be done better by something else , but this one does so many things well enough.

I hope the 28 gauge come out. I will consider the added weight verses what I already feel is adequate for me and a blessing


----------

